# Picture: Cat sitting - what's this ???



## Carefreegirl (15 August 2013)

Looking after my sisters 4 cats whilst she's away. She written me an A4 sheet of instructions, inc which cat has what food and in which bowl. She's even taped photos of each cat to where they get fed. However she didn't say which cat is which  and just incase I'm really confused she's labelled everything. I mean EVERYTHING !!!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (15 August 2013)

LOL!


----------



## pines of rome (15 August 2013)

I love this, your sister sounds just like me, just the sort of thing I would do! I am so sad I don,t even go on holiday as I can,t leave the horse and cats and if I did I would worry about them all the time!!!!


----------



## Archangel (15 August 2013)

Those cats have got your sister well trained!


----------



## Carefreegirl (15 August 2013)

There's 2 boxes of Go-cat, the one pictured and one for cat that are 7yrs and over. My instructions say to leave a bowl by the water bowl each evening. Do I leave a bowl of each and put a label on each so each cat knows which ones to eat ? 
I've never seen so many labels and instructions....



Oh and yes the other box also has the same written in it


----------



## GlamourPuss86 (15 August 2013)

Lordy.... the cats most likely scoff each others as soon as you look away!


----------



## Antw23uk (15 August 2013)

The joys of feeding raw is that it doesnt matter who gets what chicken carcass as its thrown on the lawn, lol


----------



## Carefreegirl (15 August 2013)

Let's just say they get a bowl each which I call lucky dip, it either theirs or it isn't !
Then if they've walked away from the bowl it all get scraped into one bowl and I leave them to it. 
I sussed out that is why I have dogs, bowl down food gone sorted


----------



## WelshD (20 August 2013)

As long as all of the boxes have gone down by the right amount when your sister returns then all is good lol


----------



## Tink_87 (20 August 2013)

lol!


----------



## Moomin1 (20 August 2013)

Antw23uk said:



			The joys of feeding raw is that it doesnt matter who gets what chicken carcass as its thrown on the lawn, lol
		
Click to expand...

Arrrgh Splinteredintestines.com! :-O


----------

